# When one door closes!



## oneofthegriffins (Aug 28, 2012)

This morning I read the post by granker (garage sale tears) telling of having to refrain from buying some yarn at a garage sale due to a lack of funds. I just can't stop thinking that this is a wonderful opportunity for the KP community to come together to help one of our friends. My idea is to send two balls of yarn, and tuck in a U.S 1$ bill so that the next time such an opportunity comes along, granker will be all set to make the purchase. I'm not sure if I am allowed ask others to join me, so I will just say what I plan to do. If a few more people chip in, I think we could really demonstrate the support and caring that is clearly a large part of the strength of KP, for really just the cost of postage. (Most of us have some yarn left from a project, or something purchased and then not quite what we wanted after all.)


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

What a kind idea.


----------



## Gearhart (Mar 27, 2013)

Where do we send it too ? Address???


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

Someone should first PM the person concerned to see how they might react to this.
Sometimes people can be insulted, even when that is not the intent.


----------



## 29426 (Jul 26, 2011)

I will, too, if we have an address. You may PM me with any info, but I am off to Colorado for a week to see family, so I probably won't be able to respond or send something until I return. It's a very kind thing for you to suggest.


----------



## RosemaryKnitts (Jun 14, 2011)

oneofthegriffins said:


> This morning I read the post by granker (garage sale tears) telling of having to refrain from buying some yarn at a garage sale due to a lack of funds. I just can't stop thinking that this is a wonderful opportunity for the KP community to come together to help one of our friends. My idea is to send two balls of yarn, and tuck in a U.S 1$ bill so that the next time such an opportunity comes along, granker will be all set to make the purchase. I'm not sure if I am allowed ask others to join me, so I will just say what I plan to do. If a few more people chip in, I think we could really demonstrate the support and caring that is clearly a large part of the strength of KP, for really just the cost of postage. (Most of us have some yarn left from a project, or something purchased and then not
> quite what we wanted after all.)


Great idea..Im in let me know how to participate.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

This gesture is almost overwhelmingly kind! Tears in eyes. Will be more than happy to participate. 

You are such an angel.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

count me in also. Just need an address.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

this will open up a whole new can of worms as others might expect the same thing


----------



## stchorz101 (Dec 6, 2012)

I will also send, great idea.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

IMHO the thought is great, there will be a lot of buts, I agree with chickkie.


----------



## Aud36 (Aug 20, 2011)

She may be a very proud person please be tactful


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

Why the US dollar? Do we know she is in the US? Her profile says In Hiding.

I was not fond of how many people beat up on her daughter in that exchange.


----------



## LizzieJones (Aug 17, 2014)

I'm on a disability income myself and cannot afford to send her money. I just borrowed a few dollars from my son for some groceries but I would be happy to send her a skein or two of yarn out of my tiny stash.


----------



## oneofthegriffins (Aug 28, 2012)

I have pm'd ganker and asked for her address, and also whether she is ok with me passing it along to others, or if she would prefer everyone contacted her themselves. I will update when I hear from her. Thank you so much for your kindness!


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

LizzieJones said:


> I'm on a disability income myself and cannot afford to send her money. I just borrowed a few dollars from my son for some groceries but I would be happy to send her a skein or two of yarn out of my tiny stash.


it will cost more to send a skein or two of yarn than to send money.

I have sent many items to people who ask/say they don't have/need and I am so disappointed that many of them don't even bother to say they got it. I am sure I am not the only one that does things like this behind the scenes.


----------



## LizzieJones (Aug 17, 2014)

****


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Wonderful gesture, but do you ever wonder how people that cannot afford a $1 bag of yarn or some other inexpensive purchase can pay for Internet service? I guess when we were so broke we did without everything and I know that is not the case for a lot of people today. Communication is important when one is down and out but just hope grocery $ is not keeping it going. One home care pt I had fed her cats the most expensive canned food you could buy and ate tomatoe soup twice a day when funds were low. Her love for her pets was greater than her love for her body and she ended up in a nursing home too weak to look after her pets.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Montana Gramma said:


> Wonderful gesture, but do you ever wonder how people that cannot afford a $1 bag of yarn or some other inexpensive purchase can pay for Internet service? I guess when we were so broke we did without everything and I know that is not the case for a lot of people today. Communication is important when one is down and out but just hope grocery $ is not keeping it going. One home care pt I had fed her cats the most expensive canned food you could buy and ate tomatoe soup twice a day when funds were low. Her love for her pets was greater than her love for her body and she ended up in a nursing home too weak to look after her pets.


 :thumbup:


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

Are you saying that Canada Post workers are not charged to send packages? Never heard of such a thing.
There is a group on Ravelry "I just want to get rid of some yarn" that, IF you list an item to donate , yarn, needles, stitch makers, etc. you can ask for something someone else is donating. It is a group of about 500.



LizzieJones said:


> I can ask my brother to send the yarn for me. He works for Canada Post.
> It won't cost me a thing and he has mailed items for me before when I was low on money.


----------



## LizzieJones (Aug 17, 2014)

oneofthegriffins said:


> I have pm'd ganker and asked for her address, and also whether she is ok with me passing it along to others, or if she would prefer everyone contacted her themselves. I will update when I hear from her. Thank you so much for your kindness!


I hope it works out for her. Now I am going to leave this thread because I am not feeling comfortable in it any longer.


----------



## moonieboy (Apr 11, 2012)

How do we know where that person accesses the Internet? There are libraries, McDonalds, Target, and places like Barnes and Noble that have free Wifi. We have no idea where a person is connecting to the net and someone else could be paying for their connection in their house.
Moonieboy


----------



## Aud36 (Aug 20, 2011)

LizzieJones said:


> I hope it works out for her. Now I am going to leave this thread because I am not feeling comfortable in it any longer.


Me either


----------



## oneofthegriffins (Aug 28, 2012)

I have sent the address out to those who asked and think that granker will enjoy receiving the gift of yarn. I wasn't sure whether it was appropriate to suggest that others might also like to help out, and I have received a few different pm's with different perspectives, which I respect. Going to choose something cheery to send and hope that it brightens the day of a fellow knitter!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm thinking outside the box. I hope there is an organized soul(s) who could organize a KP Stash Project, collecting, distributing and organizing this task. There are many groups who knit for charity and it would be a pleasure to support their work.


----------



## madknitter07 (Mar 23, 2012)

chickkie said:


> this will open up a whole new can of worms as others might expect the same thing


I agree wholeheartedly! It could start something that would get completely out of hand. At the same time I think it is a kind offer and could be done privately to save any embarrassment to the recipient.


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

I just went back to the original post about garage sale tears. Read carefully. She said she did not have any money 'at that time'. It does not mean she cannot afford to buy yarn at other times. And I don' t think it would be a good idea to add bits from our own stash to add to hers because we all know how it can accumulate and take up space for nothing. I am all for giving, but sometimes it's not always the right time. As for the daughter, well, we were not there.


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm in there.....would be MORE than happy to send $ and goodies!!!(Yarn)------->GYPSYCREAM just did a random act of kindness for me ...so I'll *pay it forward*too


----------



## Silver Threads (Aug 24, 2012)

Just think if all the posters on KP send a dollar and a ball of yarn this person will have $121,040 and 121,040 balls of yarn. Because that is how many users is on KP at this present moment.


Total number of users: 121040


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

A note of caution. There are something like 100,000 people on this forum. What if she's completely inundated with yarn?


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Silver Threads said:


> Just think if all the posters on KP send a dollar and a ball of yarn this person will have $121,040 and 121,040 balls of yarn. Because that is how many users is on KP at this present moment.
> 
> Total number of users: 121040


I wrote my similar comment before seeing yours. I certainly don't think money should be sent. There are many poor people here, not just one.


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

I would love to join and send her some yarn. Please let me know the address.


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

I am willing to send $2 via PayPal, but I am a beginner with knitting and have very little wool and it would cost a fortune to send over the Atlantic anyway from here....
Does she have PayPal?
Or is there another PayPal user that could combine his or her wool and my $2?
Regards
Andy


----------



## GogoJules (Aug 27, 2012)

What a lovely idea. I doubt the person concerned would be offended seeing as how she actually discussed her plight with us all.
Life is all about helping others - so I salute you, kind-hearted person.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Hmmm I am seeing both sides of this thread. :?: :?: :?:


----------



## heffernb (May 30, 2011)

Donnathomp said:


> I just went back to the original post about garage sale tears. Read carefully. She said she did not have any money 'at that time'. It does not mean she cannot afford to buy yarn at other times. And I don' t think it would be a good idea to add bits from our own stash to add to hers because we all know how it can accumulate and take up space for nothing. I am all for giving, but sometimes it's not always the right time. As for the daughter, well, we were not there.


I was just thinking the same thing. Maybe she just didn't have any cash at the moment, or forgot her wallet. Not only would she get a bunch of stash that takes up room, but it may be scrap yarn she doesn't even like.

I also am all for giving and sharing, but I like to make sure it is appropriate and not wasted.


----------



## 8 Furry Kids (Jun 30, 2011)

I can help. What kind of yarn does she use? I have lots of baby yarn.


----------



## 8 Furry Kids (Jun 30, 2011)

I can help. What kind of yarn does she use? I have lots of baby yarn.


----------



## carmicv (Mar 21, 2014)

I think it is a kind gesture but should have been kept private through PM. There are others in need of help. Another member posted she is on disability and can't afford to yet will try. This can get out of hand.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

I think it's getting out of hand already. We shouldn't all give to one person.


----------



## Hummingbird Haven (Oct 7, 2011)

I would love to help. Please send me address when available.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

OMG! I don't believe this! I have some swamp land here in Florida that I can't afford to buy...can all of you please help me? Ridiculous???? Of course!! All of you, kind, generous, loving, caring people just reach out without thinking. It's not the first time..we have "group" donated generously to many "organizations". This is one person among many who may or may not live on a shoestring and there are places she can get free yarn if, indeed, she "needs" it. She did not say that..she had no money with her! So, the OP is in BC and you have her address..where is she? And, is it cost prohibitive to send to her? Did you ask her first? THEN..and lastly, what do we know about anyone on KP? I have preached this from the outset, We are 120,000 friendly "strangers" who share common interests. Some of us might be outright crooks or scammers...can you tell the difference?? Now, you don't need to crucify me for my opinion...just figure I sound like a witch spelled with a "b". Think! Maggie


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

Well said, Maggie.

:thumbup:


----------



## Jaymacphe (Jan 24, 2013)

hildy3 said:


> OMG! I don't believe this! I have some swamp land here in Florida that I can't afford to buy...can all of you please help me? Ridiculous???? Of course!! All of you, kind, generous, loving, caring people just reach out without thinking. It's not the first time..we have "group" donated generously to many "organizations". This is one person among many who may or may not live on a shoestring and there are places she can get free yarn if, indeed, she "needs" it. She did not say that..she had no money with her! So, the OP is in BC and you have her address..where is she? And, is it cost prohibitive to send to her? Did you ask her first? THEN..and lastly, what do we know about anyone on KP? I have preached this from the outset, We are 120,000 friendly "strangers" who share common interests. Some of us might be outright crooks or scammers...can you tell the difference?? Now, you don't need to crucify me for my opinion...just figure I sound like a witch spelled with a "b". Think! Maggie


Doesn't matter what it is about...everyone is entitled to their opinion...
Jay

By the way l have often used the expression "Witch with a B" until the day l said it back to front and cracked the whole family up.....oooops!!


----------



## antiqueone (Oct 2, 2013)

Count me in.


----------



## Frances14 (Aug 1, 2012)

I think it is kind of you all to want to send money and yarn, but sometimes in life we can't always have what we want. I am speaking from experience, after having a very deprived Childhood.

She really needs to get over it and carry on.

Jenny x


----------



## Ali9407 (Jun 25, 2011)

Don't quite know how I feel about this. Thought that it was strange that she would malign her daughter in this way. We have all had disappointing moments from our children but no need to advertise it. Years ago an aide in our high school came in all upset because husband lost his job. Someone started a collection. I felt bad and quietly slipped her $100. Later that day I ran into her at the nail shop. She was having acrylic nails done. She looked at me and said "I need a lift". Needless to say I now only give to charities that I vet myself to make sure my donation is not buying someone a yacht. So I end how I began. Don't know how I feel about this.


----------



## Patti110654 (Jun 8, 2011)

i'm in if she's okay with it


----------



## DotMorancy (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm in, too. Looking forward to instructions on where to ship.


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

How true i believe in helping people i know , most people i know who are short of money would never write about it & their pride would never accept money 


chickkie said:


> this will open up a whole new can of worms as others might expect the same thing


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

Ali9407 said:


> Don't quite know how I feel about this. Thought that it was strange that she would malign her daughter in this way. We have all had disappointing moments from our children but no need to advertise it. Years ago an aide in our high school came in all upset because husband lost his job. Someone started a collection. I felt bad and quietly slipped her $100. Later that day I ran into her at the nail shop. She was having acrylic nails done. She looked at me and said "I need a lift". Needless to say I now only give to charities that I vet myself to make sure my donation is not buying someone a yacht. So I end how I began. Don't know how I feel about this.


You make good sense, I am now unsure too.

Also, she actually only has herself to blame (if it really happened) as she (I assume) brought up her children to be like that....maybe she did not have them all the time, they were in care or by unfeeling foster parents....who knows.....2 jobs no husband?

Or she is a really clever "user".....though I doubt that as she has been here around 2 years and made 257 posts....

regards
Andy


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

I didn't see your message but agree with you ,i have just written something in the same vein as you


hildy3 said:


> OMG! I don't believe this! I have some swamp land here in Florida that I can't afford to buy...can all of you please help me? Ridiculous???? Of course!! All of you, kind, generous, loving, caring people just reach out without thinking. It's not the first time..we have "group" donated generously to many "organizations". This is one person among many who may or may not live on a shoestring and there are places she can get free yarn if, indeed, she "needs" it. She did not say that..she had no money with her! So, the OP is in BC and you have her address..where is she? And, is it cost prohibitive to send to her? Did you ask her first? THEN..and lastly, what do we know about anyone on KP? I have preached this from the outset, We are 120,000 friendly "strangers" who share common interests. Some of us might be outright crooks or scammers...can you tell the difference?? Now, you don't need to crucify me for my opinion...just figure I sound like a witch spelled with a "b". Think! Maggie


----------



## Connie W (Aug 3, 2011)

ParkerEliz said:


> Why the US dollar? Do we know she is in the US? Her profile says In Hiding.
> 
> I was not fond of how many people beat up on her daughter in that exchange.


Nor was I.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Ali9407 said:


> Don't quite know how I feel about this. Thought that it was strange that she would malign her daughter in this way. We have all had disappointing moments from our children but no need to advertise it. Years ago an aide in our high school came in all upset because husband lost his job. Someone started a collection. I felt bad and quietly slipped her $100. Later that day I ran into her at the nail shop. She was having acrylic nails done. She looked at me and said "I need a lift". Needless to say I now only give to charities that I vet myself to make sure my donation is not buying someone a yacht. So I end how I began. Don't know how I feel about this.


Did she malign her daughter? I just remember that she said she was with her daughter. In a later post, I thought she defended her daughter, saying her daughter was buying clothes for her children. I don't think she intended to malign her. Just my opinion.


----------



## leslie41447 (Feb 7, 2011)

count me in also... PM me. Thanks for this great idea!


----------



## cc1945 (Dec 10, 2013)

I would gladly participate.


----------



## tieman7 (Jan 18, 2013)

Amen! I am a charity knitter and underemployed....plus yarn donations at our church are down. Please know I am not soliciting for funds or yarn! Nor am I feeling down on my luck! I have a blessed life despite this tough economy and it's affect on my Montessori business. (I have a good stash presently!).


----------



## tieman7 (Jan 18, 2013)

Smart woman.....I too am cautious. When I feel called to donate I usually do a gift card and give it anonymously if the person checks out to truly be in need!


----------



## katkell2645 (Sep 16, 2014)

That would be great. But there are alot of women just like that. I've gone a year without yarn. I am on disability and I can't afford it. But I save my pennies, and yes I mean pennies. Some of the months I don't have any pennies to save. I am sorry, but I can't go around and send money to everyone who complains that they had to pass up yarn.


----------



## Jean Large (Nov 29, 2013)

Hildy3, you are so right on with this. Many of the folks here are senior citizens as am I. Maybe the daughter had a reason to not buy Mom the yarn. Mom may be more than a yarnoholic and passed into the realm of a hoarder. Donate your spare yarn to a local senior center or a local organization requesting yarn for charity work. Give your dollars to a worthy charity.


----------



## kayrein (Aug 24, 2011)

chickkie said:


> this will open up a whole new can of worms as others might expect the same thing


Agree. I will be the "bad guy" here and say it may be a little inappropriate to start something like this.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

I believe I'm only responsible for my act of giving and the recipient is responsible for their actions. Once it's out of my hands it's up to them. That said I always look at the record of charities before I donate just to make sure the money goes to the people in need. I just don't put a couple skeins of yarn from my stash in the same category. I wouldn't send money though.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

Doesn't anybody wonder why she hasn't posted anymore? She didn't really defend her daughter nor has she explained the situation fully. I really love helping people but she only told a little story about not getting this garage sale yarn. I bet there are lots of KPers out there who have lost their jobs or their partners have, or are behind in mortgage payments or can't pay their rent or haven't enough food to feed their children, maybe they are sick and can't work or can't pay their hospital bills. There are a lot of people in need who could do with a dollar or two from a very large group of people, people who really need the money and not just for yarn either. I think your intentions are good but they are misguided.


----------



## cc1945 (Dec 10, 2013)

All your responses are appropriate and thoughtful and concerned. 'Isn't it a sad world that we have to get immediately suspicious. I knit for charities and yes, my yarn supply is short at times but I wouldn't hesitate to mail some yarn if needed since it would come from my heart. If the recipient is out for a free ride that would be not my problem but hers and I would not regret having given yarn to make her happy.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

cc1945 said:


> All your responses are appropriate and thoughtful and concerned. 'Isn't it a sad world that we have to get immediately suspicious. I knit for charities and yes, my yarn supply is short at times but I wouldn't hesitate to mail some yarn if needed since it would come from my heart. If the recipient is out for a free ride that would be not my problem but hers and I would not regret having given yarn to make her happy.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Shautzie (Jun 9, 2013)

I would be happy to send yarn to any KPer who needs it.
I just gave away two huge bags of yarn, most of it full skeins. How are we going to implement this?


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

In May she posted that she had bought a refrigerator box filled with yarn for $20.00 and had trouble getting it home. There is probably a good reason the daughter didn't buy more yarn for her.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Chezl said:


> Doesn't anybody wonder why she hasn't posted anymore? She didn't really defend her daughter nor has she explained the situation fully. I really love helping people but she only told a little story about not getting this garage sale yarn. I bet there are lots of KPers out there who have lost their jobs or their partners have, or are behind in mortgage payments or can't pay their rent or haven't enough food to feed their children, maybe they are sick and can't work or can't pay their hospital bills. There are a lot of people in need who could do with a dollar or two from a very large group of people, people who really need the money and not just for yarn either. I think your intentions are good but they are misguided.


YES! My thoughts, too. I will give her the benefit of the doubt. I think she regrets the post and may be embarrassed, but could at least say something. Also, another reason for putting "location" when joining. Tears over yarn...never! M


----------



## shulamit46 (Feb 23, 2013)

Yes, please we need the address, and her concent!!!!!!


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Beachkc said:


> In May she posted that she had bought a refrigerator box filled with yarn for $20.00 and had trouble getting it home. There is probably a good reason the daughter didn't buy more yarn for her.


 :thumbup: we have a super sleuth in our midst...very good thinking. M


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

Like many people on KP I live on a very fixed income. As for a computer and the internet the only way I afford it is when my husband died I sold his shop equipment and bought a computer. My son got me hooked up to the internet at a reduced rate. I don't mind helping this lady but I do want to tell about something that happened from another request. I sent several children's caps to an address for a daycare center. Eventually they were returned by the post office as undeliverable as nothing like that at the address. Who knows maybe she meant well but had the wrong address. Never heard from her anymore either.


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

It's only yarn,if you all send her money she'd be a lot better off and go and buy yarn from a store.think before you do this as it's so easy to be scammed in the future.


----------



## chubs (Nov 5, 2011)

Chezl said:


> Doesn't anybody wonder why she hasn't posted anymore? She didn't really defend her daughter nor has she explained the situation fully. I really love helping people but she only told a little story about not getting this garage sale yarn. I bet there are lots of KPers out there who have lost their jobs or their partners have, or are behind in mortgage payments or can't pay their rent or haven't enough food to feed their children, maybe they are sick and can't work or can't pay their hospital bills. There are a lot of people in need who could do with a dollar or two from a very large group of people, people who really need the money and not just for yarn either. I think your intentions are good but they are misguided.


I agree with you.


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

While the intentions are wonderful, I agree with the post about why sending it to just this one person. There are many on this site just as deserving and who are on limited incomes. I don't think a massive drive to donate just to her is the answer. Read others posts and you soon see many who knit and crochet for charity with limited resources. Contact them in private and donate accordingly.


----------



## deane7535 (Jan 20, 2011)

I would feel more sorry for the daughter who had to shop for her kids at garage sales that is tough with kids now a days and if you live in a small town forget it everyone will know whos stuff it was very hard on Moms some times... Been there done that.... don't care to do it again...


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

Donnathomp said:


> I just went back to the original post about garage sale tears. Read carefully. She said she did not have any money 'at that time'. It does not mean she cannot afford to buy yarn at other times. And I don' t think it would be a good idea to add bits from our own stash to add to hers because we all know how it can accumulate and take up space for nothing. I am all for giving, but sometimes it's not always the right time. As for the daughter, well, we were not there.


I also reread her post and you are right..she said she didn't have any money at that time. I have been out many times and seen things I would love to have and at the same time did not have any money, does that mean people should send me some? Come on Ladies think about this.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Hellooo!! Griffins and Grankar, where are you? There is a big discussion here that needs clarification and you have vanished. Please say something before it snowballs into 22 pages...please. M


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

deane7535 said:


> I would feel more sorry for the daughter who had to shop for her kids at garage sales that is tough with kids now a days and if you live in a small town forget it everyone will know whos stuff it was very hard on Moms some times... Been there done that.... don't care to do it again...


Right. That crossed my mind, too.


----------



## clmobry (Jun 16, 2013)

I have way more yarn than needed for life. Will be happy to contribute to ANYONE. If you have a project (especially if you like to knit for charity), please PM me.


----------



## Brookwood (Aug 18, 2011)

What a wonderful gesture and selfless. I would be glad to participate. Will wait for further instructions.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

hildy3 said:


> OMG! I don't believe this! I have some swamp land here in Florida that I can't afford to buy...can all of you please help me? Ridiculous???? Of course!! All of you, kind, generous, loving, caring people just reach out without thinking. It's not the first time..we have "group" donated generously to many "organizations". This is one person among many who may or may not live on a shoestring and there are places she can get free yarn if, indeed, she "needs" it. She did not say that..she had no money with her! So, the OP is in BC and you have her address..where is she? And, is it cost prohibitive to send to her? Did you ask her first? THEN..and lastly, what do we know about anyone on KP? I have preached this from the outset, We are 120,000 friendly "strangers" who share common interests. Some of us might be outright crooks or scammers...can you tell the difference?? Now, you don't need to crucify me for my opinion...just figure I sound like a witch spelled with a "b". Think! Maggie


While I believe in helping others, I was horribly scammed on this website. So be careful. PMing her is the best idea.


----------



## LizzieJones (Aug 17, 2014)

clmobry said:


> I have way more yarn than needed for life. Will be happy to contribute to ANYONE. If you have a project (especially if you like to knit for charity), please PM me.


That is a very generous gesture. You have a kind heart. 

Edited to add: I couldn't help peeking at the thread to see how things go.


----------



## tnbobie (Jan 19, 2014)

Gearhart said:


> Where do we send it too ? Address???


 Please pm me with info. Ty. I think it will be fun if she will accept it. Sometimes it is hard being a senior.


----------



## dgid (Feb 3, 2014)

I believe your kind gesture is noble. However, I would rather donate to someone like the folks here who mentioned their situations: one person had to borrow from her son to buy groceries; another saves her pennies to make purchases.

The lady in the original post was not asking for charity, she was merely sharing an experience. And, as someone mentioned, we don't know all the circumstances surrounding her experience. 

Just my opinion.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

I think we've "put the cart before the horse". I don't believe the OP was asking for or expecting charity at all, just lamenting on a missed opportunity at the garage sale. Her daughter was looking for clothes for her children at a garage sale. SHE wasn't putting her daughter down. In another of her posts, the OP has asked for prayer for her daughter due to serious heart problems. I think we should stop "talking about her" and leave her be. She didn't ask for anything.
I AM concerned for people in need and do give where I see a need, but this could get out of hand in a number of ways, causing hurt feelings and more.


----------



## Louismom (Aug 7, 2012)

LizzieJones said:


> I hope it works out for her. Now I am going to leave this thread because I am not feeling comfortable in it any longer.


I agree. This doesn't feel like the right thing to do. It's a bit insulting in my opinion.


----------



## Susam (Apr 1, 2013)

Count me in . I would love to send her some of my Stasi. Please pm me with her address.


----------



## Susam (Apr 1, 2013)

I meant stash. Oops.


----------



## Susanwise (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm in.


----------



## jcbraggins (Feb 18, 2011)

Count me in!


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

For those of you who are "in", where are you sending the yarn? Has anyone received a PM giving you the address?
I would just be satisfied to know what country Grankar lives in. Not a word from either poster...maybe at work, so I'll check later. M


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

If you really wish to help someone on this site, the best thing to do would be to advertise here on KP that you have spare yarn and would like to donate it to anyone who needs it. I have seen people do this here in the past. That way you would be contacted and could do everything in private. So instead of everyone donating to just one person, you could all help many people. I send all my spare yarn to my friend's mother and her friend in Melbourne. They knit for charities and for preemie babies as I do too here in Adelaide and that way we are helping lots of people instead of just a few.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> I think we've "put the cart before the horse". I don't believe the OP was asking for or expecting charity at all, just lamenting on a missed opportunity at the garage sale. Her daughter was looking for clothes for her children at a garage sale. SHE wasn't putting her daughter down. In another of her posts, the OP has asked for prayer for her daughter due to serious heart problems. I think we should stop "talking about her" and leave her be. She didn't ask for anything.
> I AM concerned for people in need and do give where I see a need, but this could get out of hand in a number of ways, causing hurt feelings and more.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## clmobry (Jun 16, 2013)

I live in a small village (460 souls) with no connection to anyone. Since my stash is HUGE am looking for outlet. I really need to down size before April as will be moving. Looking to KP for options.


----------



## storp (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm in.


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

Kind ladies can be busybodies... MYOB.... 



Beachkc said:


> In May she posted that she had bought a refrigerator box filled with yarn for $20.00 and had trouble getting it home. There is probably a good reason the daughter didn't buy more yarn for her.


----------



## Ali9407 (Jun 25, 2011)

Maybe some good can come from all this. It appears that many people have yarn they would like to give away as well as many who would like to receive because of a variety of issues. Why not the donator post a message, the receiver can PM and any further discussion can be between the two parties.


----------



## hushpuppy (Apr 30, 2011)

Hmmmm,not sure I'm understanding this. I live in assisted living where they take all my social security, leave me with little to live on and I can't buy yarn either, nobody helps me to purchase yarn so all I have is what is left in my stash and when it is gone, it us gone! Don't mean to be selfish or self centered. No one helping me. Just saying


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

I sent an PM to the OP asking her for an update.. 
We'll see if she posts again on this thread. IF I get an PM response, I will let you know.

I agree with Ali9407, If you have some you want to donate, make a post asking for PM contact and go from there. There are many, many of us that donate and really can't afford the yarn.
I am waiting for yarn, a lady said she would donate to me for the baby things I make. Last I heard was about 3 weeks ago and she was going to send UPS. I am not going to bother her. IF she wants to send it, she will, if not, Oh well...


----------



## cbethea (Oct 21, 2013)

I would like to know what she says. I'm thining out my yarn.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

It is too bad when these things are made public as so many more are in the same boat, or even worse circumstances than the original poster.

And sending bits of stash may not be useful to her anyway, it depends on what she wants to knit. I would love a great selection of good lace weight yarn while someone else might want worsted weight or even heavier yarn than that. Sock yarn isn't always welcome to some, but I am always happy to find that odd ball of sock yarn. 

the person who made the offer did so as she felt it was the right thing to do and I applaud her for being so generous.


----------



## kerrie35094 (Jul 2, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> I think we've "put the cart before the horse". I don't believe the OP was asking for or expecting charity at all, just lamenting on a missed opportunity at the garage sale. Her daughter was looking for clothes for her children at a garage sale. SHE wasn't putting her daughter down. In another of her posts, the OP has asked for prayer for her daughter due to serious heart problems. I think we should stop "talking about her" and leave her be. She didn't ask for anything.
> I AM concerned for people in need and do give where I see a need, but this could get out of hand in a number of ways, causing hurt feelings and more.


I so agree! I read nothing into her post other than a small lament. I would be ashamed for her to read some of the comments made here.


----------



## LizzieJones (Aug 17, 2014)

cbethea said:


> I would like to know what she says. I'm thining out my yarn.


I'm not saying this to get yarn but I have a very tiny stash kept in 3 shoeboxes and a small cardboard box. I actually dream of the day when I have more yarn then I know what to do with. LOL

I recently saw a video of one lady's craft room and the amount of yarn she had was amazing. I must say that I was envious.

I guess that is a normal feeling for knitters and crocheters.


----------



## Bigitheknitter (Apr 4, 2014)

Count me in. Let me know the address. Thanks.


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

In a post in May prior to buying the refrigerator box of yarn for $20, she says that she is a "yarnaholic". Just food for thought, before you send her yarn and or money...


----------



## Prairie View (Dec 31, 2012)

Careful!

Most people have a way of feeding their wants/addictions be it quilting, knitting, chocolate, or whatever.

Don't create/add to an unknown situation. 

better to leave well enough alone...


----------



## Prairie View (Dec 31, 2012)

Careful!

Most people have a way of feeding their wants/addictions be it quilting, knitting, chocolate, or whatever.

Don't create/add to an unknown situation. 

better to leave well enough alone...


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

Ali9407 said:


> Maybe some good can come from all this. It appears that many people have yarn they would like to give away as well as many who would like to receive because of a variety of issues. Why not the donator post a message, the receiver can PM and any further discussion can be between the two parties.


Good idea!


----------



## colleend2006 (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm in for the yarn but not the money Maybe we can start a stash to help a few people out..just thinking


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Munchn said:


> Hmmm I am seeing both sides of this thread. :?: :?: :?:


Me, too. While it was a lovely spontaneous thought, my cautious side sees many dangers all the way around.


----------



## ICE (May 4, 2011)

SQM said:


> While I believe in helping others, I was horribly scammed on this website. So be careful. PMing her is the best idea.


Agree with both ladies on these 2 comments. 
1. I too was "scammed" or "robbed". Posting FREE patterns, then finding out that "someone" from this Forum took MY patterns and SOLD them as "HER Originals" for $8 a pattern.....
2. Then some "poor" soul asking for yarn because she had no money to buy yarn,made items for SALE at Craft Shows and Bazaars???!!!!
I NO longer post pictures of my finished items, nor patterns, nor do I donate to anyone whom asks for it. Learned my lessons.
We exchange freely in our Knitting Group, and donate to causes we know are ligit!
Please do not believe all you hear and see on this Forum. Neither are they to blame, there is NOTHING they can do about this!
With this said, can we "close" this now?
Thank you.
ICE in NJ


----------



## Gearhart (Mar 27, 2013)

Donnathomp said:


> I just went back to the original post about garage sale tears. Read carefully. She said she did not have any money 'at that time'. It does not mean she cannot afford to buy yarn at other times. And I don' t think it would be a good idea to add bits from our own stash to add to hers because we all know how it can accumulate and take up space for nothing. I am all for giving, but sometimes it's not always the right time. As for the daughter, well, we were not there.


I agree with this , i wish the original poster would have posted the total story not just that the person was needy


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

LizzieJones said:


> I'm not saying this to get yarn but I have a very tiny stash kept in 3 shoeboxes and a small cardboard box. I actually dream of the day when I have more yarn then I know what to do with. LOL
> 
> I recently saw a video of one lady's craft room and the amount of yarn she had was amazing. I must say that I was envious.
> 
> I guess that is a normal feeling for knitters and crocheters.


Lizzie, you have a small stash and my advice would be "be very careful"! Buying yarn is addictive and soon becomes over-whelming...*not to be used in one's lifetime! Buy only what you need. I am proud to say I have not bought yarn in nearly a year. I can actually look at it without buying..woohoo! *that's me! More than enough for my charity projects. Maggie


----------



## oneofthegriffins (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi everyone! Yesterday I posted this idea, and as a result of replies, I sent the address to approximately 10 people who were interested in helping out. I was acting for myself and just thought that maybe a few others might like to help out too and really show how kind and caring the people on KP are! So to those who offered to help, thank you so much! To those who expressed your opinions as to the folly of such an idea, you made some good points, and I appreciate your feedback as well. So, a fellow knitter will receive a bit of yarn, and I think the job is done!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> I think we've "put the cart before the horse". I don't believe the OP was asking for or expecting charity at all, just lamenting on a missed opportunity at the garage sale. Her daughter was looking for clothes for her children at a garage sale. SHE wasn't putting her daughter down. In another of her posts, the OP has asked for prayer for her daughter due to serious heart problems. I think we should stop "talking about her" and leave her be. She didn't ask for anything.
> I AM concerned for people in need and do give where I see a need, but this could get out of hand in a number of ways, causing hurt feelings and more.


Wise words - all of them.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

oneofthegriffins said:


> Hi everyone! Yesterday I posted this idea, and as a result of replies, I sent the address to approximately 10 people who were interested in helping out. I was acting for myself and just thought that maybe a few others might like to help out too and really show how kind and caring the people on KP are! So to those who offered to help, thank you so much! To those who expressed your opinions as to the folly of such an idea, you made some good points, and I appreciate your feedback as well. So, a fellow knitter will receive a bit of yarn, and I think the job is done!


Very nice of you and the ten people who are donating. It sounds like a job well done, and I'm sure she will appreciate the generous gesture you've made as another example of the friendship you can find on KP.


----------



## LizzieJones (Aug 17, 2014)

hildy3 said:


> Lizzie, you have a small stash and my advice would be "be very careful"! Buying yarn is addictive and soon becomes over-whelming...*not to be used in one's lifetime! Buy only what you need. I am proud to say I have not bought yarn in nearly a year. I can actually look at it without buying..woohoo! *that's me! More than enough for my charity projects. Maggie


I will keep your wise words in mind (Buy only what you need).


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

ICE said:


> Agree with both ladies on these 2 comments.
> 1. I too was "scammed" or "robbed". Posting FREE patterns, then finding out that "someone" from this Forum took MY patterns and SOLD them as "HER Originals" for $8 a pattern.....
> 2. Then some "poor" soul asking for yarn because she had no money to buy yarn,made items for SALE at Craft Shows and Bazaars???!!!!
> I NO longer post pictures of my finished items, nor patterns, nor do I donate to anyone whom asks for it. Learned my lessons.
> ...


I'm with you on "close this", but then we aren't to 22 pages yet (!) and people just coming on have to have a say. That's the Forum way. Note: the "posters" themselves have dropped out. Edit: Griffin came back on but no location.


----------



## loubroy (Feb 15, 2013)

count me in also. Just send address. Lou


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

babsbarb said:


> In a post in May prior to buying the refrigerator box of yarn for $20, she says that she is a "yarnaholic". Just food for thought, before you send her yarn and or money...


Yep, reason for the tears. Now I wonder how she will feel about all the pity shown here. She could set the record straight by now that she really doesn't need anymore. Geez.


----------



## Nana Needles (Apr 8, 2014)

I am in also....please pm when you have an okay and mailing address...a random act of kindness is a blessing on both sides!


----------



## Marilyn Gross (Mar 6, 2011)

Please post the address when you get it. This is a wonderful idea and I think this is what KP is all about.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

chickkie said:


> this will open up a whole new can of worms as others might expect the same thing


I agree with you about this as one lady was on KP saying she did not have money for food after paying her rent. I don't know if this was true, but KP's Admin took her off but explained this was not a site to beg for anything as there were organizations to help her. She was in the UK, but one lady sent her thousands of money which was nice, but was it really a need or just a scheme to get money.

I am all for helping people, but at the same time we must use caution!


----------



## arlenecc (Jul 27, 2012)

babsbarb said:


> Are you saying that Canada Post workers are not charged to send packages? Never heard of such a thing.
> There is a group on Ravelry "I just want to get rid of some yarn" that, IF you list an item to donate , yarn, needles, stitch makers, etc. you can ask for something someone else is donating. It is a group of about 500.


Having been a supervisor with Canada Post, I assure you they do not have free mail privileges so her family member paid it without letting her know.


----------



## LizzieJones (Aug 17, 2014)

arlenecc said:


> Having been a supervisor with Canada Post, I assure you they do not have free mail privileges so her family member paid it without letting her know.


I have been suspecting that for a long time but I didn't want to say anything to my brother. I don't send packages very often so I think he doesn't mind now and again.


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

I think this is a kind gesture, but should have been kept private through PM. 
When I read about people in need here on KP (not only), and I could afford, I sent a PM, and I sent my help. It was a joy for me to help in private. 
There is a risk to be scammed, but least I don't cause other people to be scammed too. This is my opinion.


----------



## arlenecc (Jul 27, 2012)

LizzieJones said:


> I have been suspecting that for a long time but I didn't want to say anything to my brother. I don't send packages very often so I think he doesn't mind now and again.


And I would not let on to him, as it probably makes him feel good to do this for you and not have you think its charity. He loves you!!


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

Let us remember, though, that the original post was not from the person in question. She did not ask for the donations.


----------



## LizzieJones (Aug 17, 2014)

arlenecc said:


> And I would not let on to him, as it probably makes him feel good to do this for you and not have you think its charity. He loves you!!


I have no intention of saying anything to him. He is my only brother, the baby of the family and I love him too.


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

katkell2645 said:


> That would be great. But there are alot of women just like that. I've gone a year without yarn. I am on disability and I can't afford it. But I save my pennies, and yes I mean pennies. Some of the months I don't have any pennies to save. I am sorry, but I can't go around and send money to everyone who complains that they had to pass up yarn.


Exactly my plight and my opinion also. I'm not on here asking people for yarn, I get what I can scrape up. Also I don't believe that was the intent of the original poster. She was just asking for some comiseration from fellow knitters on having to miss a great buy. As for the daughter, she obviously had her mind on other things and maybe didn't even think about the yarn. As to how she pays for the internet, I live with two of my adult children and we share the bills. My "share" takes almost everything that I get. Her situation may be the same. But anyone who is able, and wants to send to her, I think it's very sweet.


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

Beachkc said:


> In May she posted that she had bought a refrigerator box filled with yarn for $20.00 and had trouble getting it home. There is probably a good reason the daughter didn't buy more yarn for her.


Now that is funny! See how everyone has blown this out of proportion?


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

I do hope granker has not been embarrassed by people's kindness and generosity. I would hate to feel that I was regarded as a charity case. I went to pay for coffee one time and discovered I had left my credit cards at home, as I had been buying online. I just managed to scrape together enough change to pay, but I did wonder what the people behind me were thinking!


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

clmobry said:


> I have way more yarn than needed for life. Will be happy to contribute to ANYONE. If you have a project (especially if you like to knit for charity), please PM me.


What a kind and generous person you are.


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

clmobry said:


> I live in a small village (460 souls) with no connection to anyone. Since my stash is HUGE am looking for outlet. I really need to down size before April as will be moving. Looking to KP for options.


All you have to do is advertise here in the classifieds. Make you prices low and let buyer pay shipping. It will disappear
in no time.

In lieu of that, I will take anything you want to get rid of. LOL


----------



## oneofthegriffins (Aug 28, 2012)

Ok, I have passed along the address to about a dozen people and pm'd 20 more suggesting that they pm granker directly since quite a lot of yarn is already on the way. 

I was interesting to read all the opinions because it is easy to see things only from one perspective. For myself I will try to err on the side of kindness, so I m off to mail my package to granker, hopeful that it will bring a little bit of joy to someone else, and knowing that it is bringing me happy to make the gesture.


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

I live in the U.K i assure you people get plenty of help over here ,we never have medical bills or for many get their perscriptions free so never be tempted to send money or wool to the U.K unless its a housebound person who cannot get out to buy wool but even they have helpers to do their shopping ,sorry abit off topic but just to warn you all.


Janeway said:


> I agree with you about this as one lady was on KP saying she did not have money for food after paying her rent. I don't know if this was true, but KP's Admin took her off but explained this was not a site to beg for anything as there were organizations to help her. She was in the UK, but one lady sent her thousands of money which was nice, but was it really a need or just a scheme to get money.
> 
> I am all for helping people, but at the same time we must use caution!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

oneofthegriffins said:


> Ok, I have passed along the address to about a dozen people and pm'd 20 more suggesting that they pm granker directly since quite a lot of yarn is already on the way.
> 
> I was interesting to read all the opinions because it is easy to see things only from one perspective. For myself I will try to err on the side of kindness, so I m off to mail my package to granker, hopeful that it will bring a little bit of joy to someone else, and knowing that it is bringing me happy to make the gesture.


You have a good heart.


----------



## LizzieJones (Aug 17, 2014)

valj46 said:


> even they have helpers to do their shopping


I'm not in the UK but I am housebound. My 24 year old son looks after all of my needs outside of the apartment such as doing my laundry for me and going shopping for us buuuuut he has no clue about yarns and even if I wrote down what to get he would come back with something totally inappropriate for the pattern I was doing. That is why I am glad that I know I can order some yarn online if I need to get some.

I have not done so yet (ordered any yarn) but I am glad that the option is available these days. It makes things much easier for me.


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

oneofthegriffins said:


> Ok, I have passed along the address to about a dozen people and pm'd 20 more suggesting that they pm granker directly since quite a lot of yarn is already on the way.
> 
> I was interesting to read all the opinions because it is easy to see things only from one perspective. For myself I will try to err on the side of kindness, so I m off to mail my package to granker, hopeful that it will bring a little bit of joy to someone else, and knowing that it is bringing me happy to make the gesture.


Well done.
Regards
Andy


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

I think this idea is really nice - I've been reading through most of the posts and now have some mixed feelings, though. What it did point out to me is that there are local organizations that do charity knitting that really could use my extra yarn! I went to the Lion Brand website and used their handy tool for finding charity knitting groups, and found one a few miles from my home. When I emailed the contact, I had an almost immediate response, and very enthusiastic as well! And, best of all, no postage required! I'll stop by tomorrow morning and drop off some yarn - it's a win all the way around! And yes, my heart does go out to granker's loss - it's always hard to walk away from a bargain like that. And she didn't ask for this thread, generous people are just stepping up to help her. But I think there are also ways to help locally.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

There are people can help who not live far from her , they can meet her as well , I dont think its wise only from a post we think someone really in need of money , there must be charity shops or charity places around her as well.


----------



## Jodie78 (Feb 10, 2013)

chickkie said:


> it will cost more to send a skein or two of yarn than to send money.
> 
> I have sent many items to people who ask/say they don't have/need and I am so disappointed that many of them don't even bother to say they got it. I am sure I am not the only one that does things like this behind the scenes.


A KPer graciously sent me two balls of yarn that I needed to finish a WIP. I immediately sent her a PM acknowledgement of receipt. Then I sent her a nice small thank you gift and a handwritten thank you card. Never heard a word back to know if she got it or not..... Change of heart, change of mood, change of life style, emergency ??? Still sort of curious about the whole thing. . . Jo


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

if a person can afford computer, internet he or she can buy wool as well , she can ask local school they can help , they had wool etc as well when people donate stuff etc or wise find another hobby .


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

I think 12 people donating to 1 is way overboard. Just my opinion. I would think the 20 others would search this thread and maybe others for some kpers in real need. Just saying.



oneofthegriffins said:


> Ok, I have passed along the address to about a dozen people and pm'd 20 more suggesting that they pm granker directly since quite a lot of yarn is already on the way.
> 
> I was interesting to read all the opinions because it is easy to see things only from one perspective. For myself I will try to err on the side of kindness, so I m off to mail my package to granker, hopeful that it will bring a little bit of joy to someone else, and knowing that it is bringing me happy to make the gesture.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

It is so nice that the people here wish to help a person in need and at least they can now do so with eyes wide open. We have all read why it might not be a good idea but at least they have all the information they need to make up their own minds. Does this lady in need know just how many people now have her home address? Isn't this maybe unsafe for her, after all she didn't list her location.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I am now on the daughter's side. If her mom is a yarn hoarder, the daughter did right by not enabling her mother. And her past posts makes this a logical conclusion.


----------



## Silver Threads (Aug 24, 2012)

Beachkc said:


> In May she posted that she had bought a refrigerator box filled with yarn for $20.00 and had trouble getting it home. There is probably a good reason the daughter didn't buy more yarn for her.


*I have not read all the posts* I read to page 5 and Beachkc post above .. so then I looked up her other posts and found this.

Here she states she is a yarnaholic .... you have all misread her post .... sorry.

I think she was just chatting about finding yarn and not having money AT THAT particular time to buy it. I also feel she likes to do garage sales, I like them also, as I bet many of you do too.

in the middle of the page about 8 posts down

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-257325-1.html#5304448


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

If folks are looking for someone to help, read this sad state of affairs: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-286522-1.html


----------



## Frances14 (Aug 1, 2012)

I agree wholeheartedly Hilary4. I bet if we did some research on here we would find quite a few people in dire need of some assistance, through no fault of their own.

Jenny x


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Hilary4 said:


> If folks are looking for someone to help, read this sad state of affairs: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-286522-1.html


Wow, what kind of a daughter would do this to her mom? Horrible!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Janeway said:
 

> Wow, what kind of a daughter would do this to her mom? Horrible!


Hi Janeee,

If the mother is a yarn hoarder, the daughter did the right thing. We don't have both sides of this story.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Wow, what kind of a daughter would do this to her mom? Horrible!


when I read that post yesterday the first thing I thought of was this is real need as opposed to someone not getting yarn at a yard sale


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

SQM said:


> Hi Janeee,
> 
> If the mother is a yarn hoarder, the daughter did the right thing. We don't have both sides of this story.


Hiya, I was referring to the lady who was left penny less by her daughter & SIL as they moved out & left her with no place to move & she is broke!

There is the site where I replied if you want to read it.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

chickkie said:


> when I read that post yesterday the first thing I thought of was this is real need as opposed to someone not getting yarn at a yard sale


Yes, I cried as I read about this lady.


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

Hilary4 said:


> If folks are looking for someone to help, read this sad state of affairs: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-286522-1.html


Wow, and no one offered to help this poor woman?? I wish I were in a position to offer. I can only pray for her.


----------



## chubs (Nov 5, 2011)

JillF said:


> Wow, and no one offered to help this poor woman?? I wish I were in a position to offer. I can only pray for her.


Has anyone heard from her since she posted that letter?


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

It appears that that was posted just yesterday. Unless I'm reading it wrong.


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

Hmmmm...



chubs said:


> Has anyone heard from her since she posted that letter?


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

JillF said:


> It appears that that was posted just yesterday. Unless I'm reading it wrong.


The original story wasn't posted yesterday, only the link to the story.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Chezl said:


> The original story wasn't posted yesterday, only the link to the story.


yes the story was posted yesterday and the link was posted on this thread.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

People got time for chat talk this and that I think now the time to close this topic.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Mirror said:


> People got time for chat talk this and that I think now the time to close this topic.


there are actually two stories on one thread here


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

yes you right but what is correct situation the lady is showing that she got no problem if not this time she can buy next time when she got money and the other story is she is dieing to buy the woll and if she cant have that will be end of the world.

I think never start any topic without asking the person who we taolking about and may be she feel ashamed or insulted better stop this now as she told us she will look another bargain sometimes and she clearly wrote she dont mind if she cant get the wool because grand kids food etc is important. We humans like gosspip and chit and chat , we need to forget this topic now thanks.


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

The more I read about this post the more I think about my friend and her mother. My friend is a wonderful, caring, kind daughter who is always there for her widowed mother, I really don't know how she does it. The mother constantly
puts her down to family and friends.

Could this be the same situation we have here?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Mirror said:


> yes you right but what is correct situation the lady is showing that she got no problem if not this time she can buy next time when she got money and the other story is she is dieing to buy the woll and if she cant have that will be end of the world.
> 
> I think never start any topic without asking the person who we taolking about and may be she feel ashamed or insulted better stop this now as she told us she will look another bargain sometimes and she clearly wrote she dont mind if she cant get the wool because grand kids food etc is important. We humans like gosspip and chit and chat , we need to forget this topic now thanks.


You might try leaving since you don't enjoy this thread, but it appears the rest of us enjoy chatting--just saying!


----------



## baileysmom (Aug 28, 2012)

oneofthegriffins said:


> This morning I read the post by granker (garage sale tears) telling of having to refrain from buying some yarn at a garage sale due to a lack of funds. I just can't stop thinking that this is a wonderful opportunity for the KP community to come together to help one of our friends. My idea is to send two balls of yarn, and tuck in a U.S 1$ bill so that the next time such an opportunity comes along, granker will be all set to make the purchase. I'm not sure if I am allowed ask others to join me, so I will just say what I plan to do. If a few more people chip in, I think we could really demonstrate the support and caring that is clearly a large part of the strength of KP, for really just the cost of postage. (Most of us have some yarn left from a project, or something purchased and then not quite what we wanted after all.)


I'm willing, PM me with where to send it


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

Want to help too! :-D


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

If I remember correctly, in the original post did she not mention that she did not NEED any more yarn; but the yarn on sale was so lovely and tempting?
I bought purple yarn for the homeless vets program project at my job right here on KP. I got four hat/glove combinations out of it.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

jane you right but how you enjoy when dont know the real story and now ganker explained she got enough wool dont need any why still need chat about find another topic or start any thanks.


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

I see here people trying to change the view points of others by saying "leave us" or "go away" to put it simply.....I disagree on that, stop doing it. 

We need everyone here with no attention paid to race or colour or religion or opinion....

I believe that we should try and "educate" each other (as a word to use) as I recently did to someone who actually thought that "smoking Grandmas" are OK near to children (between 0 and 100 years old children!). Which it clearly isn't as most agree nowadays....and it has been scientifically proven.

Rather like drinking alcohol when pregnant......to my mind. I always offered to drink my wife's alcohol when she was pregnant!! Just trying to help!! 

But I would never tell her/him to leave here just because I don't like what she/he posts (and this person obviously didn't like my posts either, but eventually gave up in what was patently a lost cause!).

I will always reply to such (as I see it) dangerous health posts as well as bringing valid data from good online sources, but at the end of the day, we are all responsible for our own actions when we stand before our God.....hopefully!!

Its probably not a good idea to go online and pooh pooh valid scientific research from many years!!! That does get attention quickly though!!!

But she/he is still a valid member of our small group and I hope she/he stays here too. It would be a waste of her/his knowledge if she/he simply left us!!

Its the mix of people that also brings out the flavours!!! As in cooking. 

This website is absolutely fantastic, more addictive than either smoking or cocaine!!! Who needs them when we have KP?

Regards

Andy
:thumbup:


----------



## skeever4298 (Jul 20, 2014)

I agree that this may be opening a can of worms and leaves it open to anyone saying they cannot afford to buy their yarn. I am on disability also but I have collect yarn over the years to keep me well stocked for the hats, gloves and mittens I make for the homeless. 

I just feel this is something that should not be on an open forum. This should be left to their personal friends.


----------



## clmobry (Jun 16, 2013)

I really have more than I will ever use, but in this small community, I have few outlets. this group has me expanding options. Just wanted my stash to go to others without options. Thanks to all of you "I have to go out of my shell and look local" Thank you all.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

sherry you 100% right some concerned but most they enjoy making fun what we gain out of this nothing .The lady we discussed must be a nice lady otherwise people do angry as well why we discuss them.

these sort need to go privately not open to public and discuss others financial side as well.

We got no right to talk what one can afford or not ganker you earned points happy knitting .


----------

